# Anyone know about this???



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

I found something online called stealthgenie and another one called mSpy. 

It is cell phone spyware that you download and are automatically able to read texts, and hear calls from someone else's phone. It also claims you can hear anything going on where ever the phone is (like a recorder). (great to catch a cheating husband, right?  )

Does anyone know anything about this. Does this really work?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thing is, I believe you need to get the phone and download and install each operation. That's time consuming. 

I did the text one on a blackberry bold and every time I looked at it online a message came up on her phone that asked to allow or not. Was a failure for me. 


What kind of phone you looking to do this on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

While some of these tools may produce wonderful results it's important to keep in mind that the majority of them only produce inadmissible evidence and violate FCC regulations regarding wire-tapping.


----------



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

jerry, it says you dont have to have access to the phone. It's just a matter of downloading the program online. It also says the owner of the phone will never know. I dont know what kind of phone yet. We are going to buy new ones and havent really looked around yet.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

All legitimate mobile phone spyware will require that you have physical access to the phone you want to spy on for initial installation of the software. After that, you won't need to have the phone again. But do bank on 10-30 minutes of uninterrupted time with the phone to get the program installed and verify that it is working. 

I don't know about the software you mentioned, but I will say that the good spyware programs will be completely stealth. That is, the user of the phone will not be able to tell that the program is on the phone or that it's running or downloading information. I had very good success with Webwatcher Mobile, which has different versions depending on which phone you have.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I looked at demo, you do need to get the phone first and install.

Thing is, if it's an iphone you guys are getting it needs to be jailbroken.(i don't suggest that)

What i found that it will greatly diminish the battery on the phone since you will be using those features it takes away from battery.

Best thing to do is get your name on the bill and that will get you access to calls and texts.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe not texts, depending on your carrier. Alltel, for instance, doesn't make the text logs available without a court order, so only the call logs will show up on bills.


----------



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

I do have access to the numbers but this advertises that the spyware sends the actual text messages so that I would be able to read the content. Is that how it works?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The spyware I used allowed me to see all texts, IM's, and emails sent or received by the phone it was installed on. I could also view all contacts, pictures taken by or saved on the phone, all the programs on the phone, and the phone's calendar. 

Most spyware will not, however, allow you to read messages if they are sent using third-party apps. So, if there are messages being sent using the chat feature within a game, for example, you probably won't be able to see those.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

So I'll bite. Since the use of these apps/services falls into the wire-tapping laws and FCC restrictions, making the fruits of them inadmissible, what's the attraction? I understand the information can be used for situational awareness. But do you know ho horribly it can fall apart if you try to use any of it and it comes out in court that you used such an app?

Funny story - When I was researching and preparing prior to my divorce I sat in on some cases at our county court. One particular case was a real eye opener. I had been using a VAR on my person to protect from false DV charges since we were arguing so much. It also provided historical documentation of her being aggressive,and well... nuts. So... This case... The STBX wife in teh case presents all sorts of info. Texts... Emails... Recorded phone conversations... VAR in the car... She was 007 man. She was in ProSe. So no lawyer to warn her. Judge asks, "You placed these devices and installed application x, y and z?" Her: "Yes Sir". All smug and proud of herself. Judge: "Strike all of the previous named exhibits as inadmissible. Miss, you violated... blah, bah, blah and are lucky if I don't have you arrested. Your husband has the option to press those charges now."

She had her sh!t handed to her by the judge over that. Then the husband's lawyer offered that they would settle on the original terms unless the wife wanted to try her luck at 2 trials.

I continued some stealth monitoring of things. But I will say that it's very risky.


----------

